# Pregancy and founder



## h2t99 (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok my jenny is ready to foal anytime and this morning she is sore in her front feet. She had foundered severly when I got her 2 years ago




, she has been sound for a long time. I am afraid she is starting to founder from the weight, she is hugh!!! This is not her first foal, but first with me. Can I give her a little bit of bute? or any suggestions? Have any of you experienced a jenny foundering due to foal weight or the stress of foaling?? I want to be prepared in case she does founder severly again because of this and if she does she will not be bred again. Any help is appreciated!!!



:

I know none of you are vets and I do have a call into the vet!!


----------



## miniwhinny (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't help with your question but I can send prayers and warm fuzzies your way for a healthy momma and baby.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't help on this one either, but also sending good thoughts for a healthy mama and baby



:

Also will be interested to see the replies on this. I know I was told many times that donkeys don't founder very easily, but wondering if once they do founder they might be more prone to it in the future?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 29, 2007)

:



: here too! we have a standard jenny in the rescue that foundered BAD and the people didn't do anything for her, now she is not actively foundering but her feet are so messed up she still can't walk well. farrier said it will be a LONG slow process...


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 29, 2007)

I did talk to the vet, and she said to give her 1 bute at the same time of day, every day and I should probably keep her on it until she foals. She could be starting to founder from the weight but it is more common to founder after foaling because of the stress to the body. Since she was so severly foundered when we got her yes she will be prone to it. She did say that since I noticed her being sore so early it is a good chance I have avoided a big disaster.

I would appreciate any prayers and any input if anyone else has gone through this!! I will keep you updated on when she foals, she has been rolling for the last week and is not eating all that much so hopefully she will go this weekend!!

Thanks

Heidi

Oh and Susan, when I got Nattie she had long curled, twisted, abscessed, foundered feet!!



: On top of that she was close to 75 lbs overweight!!! It took about a year to get her feet as good as they are and they will never look totally normal, but she can walk with no pain so that is all I ask for!! So hang in there and there is a light at the end of the road!! :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Sep 29, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> Oh and Susan, when I got Nattie she had long curled, twisted, abscessed, foundered feet!!
> 
> 
> 
> : On top of that she was close to 75 lbs overweight!!! It took about a year to get her feet as good as they are and they will never look totally normal, but she can walk with no pain so that is all I ask for!! So hang in there and there is a light at the end of the road!! :bgrin




thanks Heidi! Rosie was also seriously overweight and we have been slowly but surely taking that off. and i think she had something else wrong with her because even in July she was really hairy... it wouldn't curry off. put her on a natural health thing called PSP that one of our adopters sells, they are "sponsoring" her on it, and within a month all that hair shedded out! i don't really understand the PSP except that they said it works with the body to fix whatever is wrong. so far they have used it on people and dogs so they wanted to try it on equines. besides Rosie i gave it to my filly with a chronic cough and she stopped coughing too! weird... too bad it's so expensive, i could never afford it but so long as they are sponsoring i will do it!


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 29, 2007)

That sounds interesting, Nattie didn't shed out either and the vet said she might have a thryoid problem. I have not had her checked because she did shed out the next year but she still has large amounts of fat deposits or rolls on her. What is the name of this psp stuff?? I would be interested in reading about it.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 29, 2007)

If she is not shedding out have you had her checked for cushings? I have a resuce jenny here, who had such horrible feet, plus her pastern had been broke and heeled over, her toes were curled up around her pastern area, first thing my hubby and son did was clipped off all the dead hoof. This jenny had been abused in every which way you could think of, plus starved, just a little before we got there with our trailer the "owners" had shot the jack..well, guess who ws also pregnant on top of everything else?? Yup, my jenny, I noticed she V'd when we loaded her into the trailer, and about 6 weeks after coming to me she foaled a beautiful little jack.(she was that skinny you couldnt even tell she was that close to having a foal!!!!) She had foundered so many times in the past, plus had bad abcesses on both front hooves. When I got her home I fed her everything her little hearts desired, and also put her on poly-vi-sol baby vitamins. I put her on banamine, for any pain she had. I have had her 2 1/2 years now, she has never had a reoccurance of founder, but I do keep her on a dry lot and watch her intake plus she gets grained and beet pulp. Her hooves are down to normal, but she will never walk normal on her one front hoof, but I dont care...I love her regardless!

I am no vet, but banamine can be toxic to minis, it seems alot of vet dont know this, it has a VERY LOW sarety margine. How much has you vet told you to give? PLEASE before anyone gives bute..go to the Lil Beginnings Miniature Horse Information page, you will find a good article written by Dr. Pam (she is on the horse forum) on bute vs. banamine. That article just might save your mini. and ask alot of questions to your vet. Corinne


----------



## julieb (Sep 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I second what corinne says, i had to give our mini horse bute, but we only could give her 1/4 of a tablet a day...the whole tablet sounds like way to much..... i to am not a vet, just letting you know what we were told by our vet......hope she comes out of it the poor gal



hope to see baby pics soon :aktion033: good luck[/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 30, 2007)

Corinne,

I can not find that article!! I have cut the bute down to half a tab in the a.m. So far she is doing good, she is definately more comfortable walking. Her bag is almost totally full and she is starting to relax in the vulva!! Hopefully soon I will get my spotted girl



: !!

Heidi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

Heidi, go to the lil Beginnings main page,on the left side you will see a menu of all differant pages, go to the MINIATURE HORSE INFORMATION PAGE, once you are there scroll down to the GENERAL HEALTH II, there you will see a article title called BUTE VS BANAMINE. If you cant find it let me know and I will see if I can send it to you. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, Heidi





I can't imagine what you are going through?

I put myself in your place ...excited about a little baby...

and *...then* this happening to Mom.

Mom.. will be in my thoughts



:

Please keep us posted ~ Teri


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hoping poor momma is feeling better...how's she doing? Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nattie is doing great so far. Her udder is hugh and full!! She is walking around in the stall with her tail up, so I am hoping for a baby tonight!! She is with her buddy Sadie and Sadies jack that is 2 weeks old, the 2 are inseperable, so where one goes the other follows



: !! I have learned to accept that. Her feet are so far doing good, no heat and she is not favoring her front end but she is on 1/2 a tab of bute still (although she did spit most of it out this morning) I will keep everyone updated!! :bgrin


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> Nattie is doing great so far. Her udder is hugh and full!! She is walking around in the stall with her tail up, so I am hoping for a baby tonight!!


Will keep Nattie and baby in my



:



:



: tonight - here's to a happy healthy mama and kiddo



: That's so sweet she has a birthing coach (of the hee haw kind) too :bgrin


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 2, 2007)

:



: No Baby!! :ugh: I may catch up on sleep next year!! Oh shot then starts the horses!!!



: :bgrin


----------



## Margaret (Oct 7, 2007)

To prevent her from foundering anymore keep her off off of green grass, and legume hay, and rich extra's. Give her only dry grass hay (like burmuda)to eat. Too much rich food can cause them to founder also.


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 9, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Nattie had a jenny tonight, she is spotted and hugh!! I am so glad I was there, I had to help the head get in the right place, she was on her back trying to get her out when I finally went in and helped! All is well though and I am exhausted so I am off to bed. I will get pics of her and our other new addition tomorrow!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to Nattie!! :aktion033: :aktion033: So glad you were there to help her out, and that everyone is ok



: We will be anxiously awaiting pictures :bgrin


----------



## julieb (Oct 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yippee :aktion033: happy every one is healthy and happy



: congrats !!! cant wait for pics :lol:  [/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 10, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Nattie had a jenny tonight, she is spotted and hugh!! I am so glad I was there, I had to help the head get in the right place, she was on her back trying to get her out when I finally went in and helped! All is well though and I am exhausted so I am off to bed. I will get pics of her and our other new addition tomorrow!!!


[SIZE=12pt]How are Nattie and baby doing today? Hope all is well with them, and your other new addition too




:  [/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nattie and baby are great, and July (new addition) is to. I am the one that is having a hard time, I was knocked down by a horse and fell on the corner of a pallet, I thought I broke a rib



: ! Luckily I did not, but I am very sore!! Today I had to take my heeler (1 1/2 hours away) to surgery to remove a canine tooth!! But on the good side I did get pics and I am downloading them in the morning!! :aktion033: So tomorrow I will post them!!!!



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Oct 10, 2007)

h2t99 said:


> Nattie and baby are great, and July (new addition) is to. I am the one that is having a hard time, I was knocked down by a horse and fell on the corner of a pallet, I thought I broke a rib
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my husband the past couple days - very sore! He was knocked up against a fence by an angry cow - luckily no breaks there either but extremely sore (and whiny... lol! can't blame him tho). We'll all be happy to see the pictures of Nattie & baby and your other new arrival when you can post them :aktion033: But definitely sounds like you've had a stressful week so far :no: Take care!



:


----------

